# Tell me about Blue-Green- Please Help!!!



## Cdn Gal (Nov 5, 2013)

My close friends father in law purchased a Blue Green timeshare that they honestly know nothing about.  They have owned it for about 4 years, and have only used it once.  They were scammed- totally.  They bought in Arizona, only to find out later that their deed is somewhere else on the east coast.  When I ask them questions about it they have no answers- at all, but they came to me (because I love my timeshare) to try and help them get out of it.  I have already asked them for particulars and hope to receive them shortly.  But in the meantime, could somebody please summarize a basic Blue- Green ownership?   Thank you so much!


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Nov 5, 2013)

Cdn Gal said:


> My close friends father in law purchased a Blue Green timeshare that they honestly know nothing about.  They have owned it for about 4 years, and have only used it once.  They were scammed- totally.  They bought in Arizona, only to find out later that their deed is somewhere else on the east coast.  When I ask them questions about it they have no answers- at all, but they came to me (because I love my timeshare) to try and help them get out of it.  I have already asked them for particulars and hope to receive them shortly.  But in the meantime, could somebody please summarize a basic Blue- Green ownership?   Thank you so much!



It's point-based, so that's why "the deed" doesn't matter so much.  It won't sell, but if you want out, someone might take it for free.  A good source of info is in the files of the bluegreen yahoo group.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is a pdf of the points guide


----------



## chriskre (Nov 5, 2013)

Cdn Gal said:


> My close friends father in law purchased a Blue Green timeshare that they honestly know nothing about.  They have owned it for about 4 years, and have only used it once.  They were scammed- totally.  They bought in Arizona, only to find out later that their deed is somewhere else on the east coast.  When I ask them questions about it they have no answers- at all, but they came to me (because I love my timeshare) to try and help them get out of it.  I have already asked them for particulars and hope to receive them shortly.  But in the meantime, could somebody please summarize a basic Blue- Green ownership?   Thank you so much!



BG is a very owner friendly system.
They have online booking for points owners, you can book without booking or guest certificate fees and if you purchased from the developer you get extra perks like bonus time at any resort in the system 30 days out and a few other perks that I am not familiar with since I own a resale unit.

You can trade in II and RCI by depositing points into the exchange companies based on a grid for size and season.  

BG has a nice collection of resorts and are constantly adding nice additions to the club like Manhattan Club and Charleston etc.  
http://bluegreenonline.com/explore/home.aspx

There is a club fee on top of your MF's fees which covers all the usual nuisance fees you encounter in other systems. 

There is a bluegreen yahoo group which is very helpful in learning how to use your ownership and also finding a new owner for your points if you decide you no longer want them.  

Before getting rid of them I'd suggest staying at a few of the resorts.  Some of them are really nice and in unique locations.


----------



## Bunk (Nov 6, 2013)

Bluegreen has a relationship with Raintree which allows me to access the Bluegreen website and use my Raintree points to rent Bluegreen resorts. 
Do Bluegreen users have similar access to Raintree properties, which are quite nice.

I am familiar with the Bluegreen properties in Kauai, Hershey and Charleston and was impressed with them.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 6, 2013)

Bunk said:


> Bluegreen has a relationship with Raintree which allows me to access the Bluegreen website and use my Raintree points to rent Bluegreen resorts.
> Do Bluegreen users have similar access to Raintree properties, which are quite nice.
> 
> I am familiar with the Bluegreen properties in Kauai, Hershey and Charleston and was impressed with them.


Yes, we can use Bluegreen Points to reserve (not rent, small exchange fee only) at Raintree Resorts, She'll Vacation Club resorts and soon, Grand Pacific Resorts. It is a really nice ownership. 

To the OP, doesn't sound as if they were scammed, just that they never bothered to learn about what they own.

Possibly get their log in info and look around on the website.  Very user friendly. And you can guide them in how to use their ownership. All owners can book at BG resorts at 11 months out and now you can see a month at a time for availability at each resort. You will see how many points they have and where they can go with them. You can reserve from 2 to 14 days at a time. 

HTH


----------



## Bunk (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry Grayfal.  I misspoke
Raintree allows me to reserve with Bluegreen.  It is not a rental situation.

The ability to do so, together with the Diamond Properties we have access to, which are limited to Orlando, Maui, Kauai, St Martin, Sedona, Lake Tahoe and Las Vegas, has in my opinion considerably enhanced the value of the Raintree membership.


----------



## geekette (Nov 6, 2013)

Cdn Gal said:


> My close friends father in law purchased a Blue Green timeshare that they honestly know nothing about.  They have owned it for about 4 years, and have only used it once.  They were scammed- totally.  They bought in Arizona, only to find out later that their deed is somewhere else on the east coast.  When I ask them questions about it they have no answers- at all, but they came to me (because I love my timeshare) to try and help them get out of it.  I have already asked them for particulars and hope to receive them shortly.  But in the meantime, could somebody please summarize a basic Blue- Green ownership?   Thank you so much!



They should study bluegreenonline.com, the owner site.  Or call and talk to BG themselves, 800-456-CLUB, if they have not registered for online access.

It's a very flexible ownership and owner-friendly management.  

Agree, they were not scammed, sounds like they never understood what they bought and put off trying to learn about it until they felt saddled.  Please do encourage them to USE IT.   What a pity to have so many nice vacations Untaken!

The basic premise is that they 'own' points that they pay maintenance fees on every year (amt depends on how many points), and club dues (which is around $130).  With the points they own, they can book Any Resort in the network, which is why I would guide them to the BG website to see the array of options.  

Certainly ask them what their "Dream Vacation" is as they may have already paid for it, or it can be gotten with no more out of pocket or modest out of pocket (imo, if you have to use RCI, it's no longer 'modest out of pocket').  Being able to stay 'in network' keeps the extra charges at bay.  

Good for you on trying to help them.  Definitely the Yahoo Group is a great place to learn much, but with Yahoo's redo, I don''t find it so easy to use anymore, and the depth of knowledge could be daunting to someone that doesn't know much, or anything, about BG.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Nov 6, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> It's point-based, so that's why "the deed" doesn't matter so much.  It won't sell, but if you want out, someone might take it for free.  A good source of info is in the files of the bluegreen yahoo group.



Thanks so much! I really appreciate all of your help!  I am suggesting that he contact Ron Praise to help him sell it as I don't think that I could really help him based on my own lack of experience and expertise!  I passed along all of your info to them.  Thanks once again!


----------



## chriskre (Nov 6, 2013)

Cdn Gal said:


> Thanks so much! I really appreciate all of your help!  I am suggesting that he contact Ron Praise to help him sell it as I don't think that I could really help him based on my own lack of experience and expertise!  I passed along all of your info to them.  Thanks once again!



I see that you own at Bonnet Creek.
IMO if you can understand Wyndham you can easily understand Bluegreen.
Bluegreen is much more user friendly than Wyndham is.  

I'm not sure Ron is going to be able to get them much if anything for this ownership.
BG points don't usually fetch much on the resale market.


----------



## geekette (Nov 7, 2013)

Ron isn't the guy they need for this, they need Boca Jim.  Ron is not, so far as I know, "A Bluegreen Guy" but Jim is, Absolutely.

I think BocaBum9999 AT yahoo DOT com??   He's around somewhere, can PM him from this site.

Timeshare Kahuna is his business, he can help them Out or to stay In, and knows all the ins and outs of BG.


----------



## channimal (Nov 8, 2013)

There is also a Yahoo Bluegreen owners group.. as well as one for trades/points renting/sales, etc.  Lots of helpful people and info there on the BG system.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2013)

geekette said:


> Ron isn't the guy they need for this, they need Boca Jim.  Ron is not, so far as I know, "A Bluegreen Guy" but Jim is, Absolutely.
> 
> I think BocaBum9999 AT yahoo DOT com??   He's around somewhere, can PM him from this site.
> 
> Timeshare Kahuna  is his business, he can help them Out or to stay In, and knows all the ins and outs of BG.



Ive been contacted twice recently by bluegreen owners that want out...as you say...Im the wrong guy for this, so I referred them to the Timeshare Kahuna.  http://www.timesharekahuna.com/   Jim is indeed the "Bluegreen guy"  He runs the yahoo group too

Another possibility is http://pinnaclevacations.com/  owned by Bluegreen, they are the "authorized" reseller


----------

